# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ամեն ինչ մորուքների մասին

## Ուլուանա

Գուցե մի քիչ տարօրինակ թվա, որ աղջիկը նման թեմա է բացում։ Բայց դե որ տղաները չեն բացում, ի՞նչ արած  :Jpit: ։ Ինձ, օրինակ, որպես կնոջ, դուր է գալիս, երբ տղամարդը մորուքով է։ Երևի մանկուց մեջս ձևավորված պատկերացում է. հորս միշտ մորուքով եմ տեսել, ու դեռ մանկուց մի տեսակ դրական նախատրամադրվածություն եմ ունեցել մորուքով տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ։ 

Երբ ես երեխա էի, մորուք պահելն ընդհանրապես ընդունված չէր։ Եթե տղամարդը մորուք էր պահում, հատկապես եթե երիտասարդ էր, ապա ենթադրվում էր, որ կամ սգի մեջ է, կամ քահանա է, կամ ֆիդայի, կամ էլ արվեստագետ։ Իսկ եթե դրանցից ոչ մեկը չէր, ապա լուրջ տարակուսանք էր առաջանում. ինչու՞։ Մարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը դրան նայում էր որպես խիստ տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի երևույթի։ Հիշում եմ՝ պապայիս տեսնելուց հետո շատերը զարմացած ինձ հարցնում էին, թե ինչու է պապաս մորուք պահում, կամ, որ ավելի անկապ էր հնչում՝ ինչու չի թրաշվում։ Ու հաճախ հարցնում էին՝ պապադ արվեստագե՞տ ա, կամ՝ ֆիդայի՞ ա, և այլն։ Ու լսելով, որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի, շատ տարօրինակ դեմքի արտահայտություն էին ստանում։  :Jpit:  

Ինչևէ, ժամանակները փոխվել են,  սկսել են կոտրվել նաև մորուք պահելու վերաբերյալ եղած կարծրատիպերը։ 
Այսօր մորուք պահում են ավելի շատ ջահելները։ Ու դա հիմնականում այլևս չի առաջացնում նախկին տարակուսանքը։ Պահում են, որովհետև սիրում են, որովհետև նորաձև է, ավելացնում է առնականությունը, իհարկե, շատ դեպքերում ազատում է նաև սափրվելու ծանր պարտականությունից։ Հաճախ մորուքը զգալիորեն փոխում է մարդու ընդհանուր տեսքը, իմիջը։

Օրինակ, դեռևս 6–7 տարի առաջ Ակումբում գրեթե չկային մորուքավորներ, իսկ հիմա՝ ինչքան ուզես։ Երբեմն նույնիսկ տպավորություն է, որ մորուք պահելը վարակիչ է։ Ի դեպ, ինձ հարազատ բոլոր տղամարդիկ ներկայումս մորուքավոր են։

Մորուք պահելն, իհարկե, ունի թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական կողմեր։ Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, առաջիններն ավելի շատ են, բայց, ինչ խոսք, ինչպես ցանկացած հարցում, էս հարցում էլ կարծիքները խիստ տարբեր են։ 

Թեման նախատեսված է ինչպես մորուքավորների ու մորուքասերների, էնպես էլ մորուքատյացների համար։ Էստեղ կարող եք գրել մորուք պահելու ձեր փորձի, դրդապատճառների, դրա վերաբերյալ ուրիշների կարծիքների ու տպավորությունների, ինչպես նաև ձեր նկատած դրական ու բացասական կողմերի մասին։ 
Խրախուսվում է մորուքների դիտարկումն ու գնահատումը թե՛ գործնական, թե՛ գեղագիտական տեսանկյունից։ Եթե այլ տեսանկյուններ էլ գիտեք, անպայման ներկայացրեք։ Մորուքների վերաբերյալ հումորներն ու զվարճալի և/կամ հետաքրքիր պատմությունները նույնպես ողջունվում են  :Smile: ։

----------

Chuk (11.07.2015), GriFFin (16.07.2015), ivy (11.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (11.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Այբ (12.07.2015), Գաղթական (20.11.2016), Զաքար (12.07.2015), Հայկօ (10.07.2015), Նիկեա (11.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (10.07.2015), Վազգեն (12.07.2015), Վոլտերա (11.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի քիչ թրաշս երկարում ա, արդեն ահավոր դիսկոմֆորտ ա առաջացնում, չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց կնեղվեի մորուքից։
Ուրիշներինն էլ չեմ սիրում։

----------

boooooooom (12.07.2015), Cassiopeia (11.07.2015), soultaker (19.07.2015), Շինարար (10.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած իմ հայրն էլ իր ժամանակակիցների շրջանում հազվագյուտ մորուք պահողներից ա էղել, ես մի այլ կարգի տանել չեմ կարողանում մորուքը: Այսինքն, ինձ մեկ ա՝ էս կամ էն տղամարդը մորուք պահում ա, թե չէ, վիզուալ էլ հաճելի ա նայվում, բայց այ շոշափելիս կամ պաչելիս էն չի:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.07.2015), Աթեիստ (10.07.2015), Մուշու (11.07.2015), Նիկեա (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես որոշ հումորային դիտարկումներ եմ գտել ինտերնետից։ Հերթով կդնեմ  :Jpit: ։

*Մորուքի աճի փուլերը*

1. սեքսի
2. մի շաբաթ հարբեցողության մեջ
3. նավապետ
4. ռազմագերի
5. բոմժ
6. կախարդ

----------

ivy (11.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Մուշու (11.07.2015), Վազգեն (12.07.2015), Վոլտերա (11.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես որոշ հումորային դիտարկումներ եմ գտել ինտերնետից։ Հերթով կդնեմ ։
> 
> *Մորուքի աճի փուլերը*
> 
> 1. սեքսի
> 2. մի շաբաթ հարբեցողության մեջ
> 3. նավապետ
> 4. ռազմագերի
> 5. բոմժ
> 6. կախարդ


Էդ վերջինին Հայաստանում տերտերի մորուք չեն ասու՞մ:

----------

Alphaone (11.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Զաքար (12.07.2015), Վազգեն (12.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էդ վերջինին Հայաստանում տերտերի մորուք չեն ասու՞մ:


Եսիմ, ես ռուսերենից եմ թարգմանել։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ Հայաստանի համար չէր նախատեսված  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Chuk

> իհարկե, շատ դեպքերում ազատում է նաև սափրվելու ծանր պարտականությունից


Էդ մենակ թվում ա:

Պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ մորուք պահել ցանկանալուս պատճառներից մեկն էդ էր: Որովհետև սափրվելն իմ ամենաչսիրած գործերից մեկն ա, ոնց-որ ասենք վարսավիրանոց գնալը: Բայց հետո հասկանում ես, որ շատ դեպքերում մորուքի վրա ավելի շատ պետք է ժամանակ ծախսես, եթե ուզում ես, որ այն միշտ խնամված ու նորմալ տեսք ունենա: Եթե մորուքիդ ձև ես տալիս, դեմքի որոշ հատվածները սափրելով, ապա ամենօրյա սափրումներն էլ են ավելանում, էնպես որ սափրվելուց չես ազատվում: Պլյուս պետք ա անընդհատ իրան հավասար պահես, կոկիկացնես: Մի խոսքով հեչ հեշտ գործ չի խնամված մորուք պահելը, դրա համար իմն ավելի հաճախ անխնամ ա լինում  :Jpit:

----------

Ֆոտոն (19.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էդ մենակ թվում ա:
> 
> Պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ մորուք պահել ցանկանալուս պատճառներից մեկն էդ էր: Որովհետև սափրվելն իմ ամենաչսիրած գործերից մեկն ա, ոնց-որ ասենք վարսավիրանոց գնալը: Բայց հետո հասկանում ես, որ շատ դեպքերում մորուքի վրա ավելի շատ պետք է ժամանակ ծախսես, եթե ուզում ես, որ այն միշտ խնամված ու նորմալ տեսք ունենա: Եթե մորուքիդ ձև ես տալիս, դեմքի որոշ հատվածները սափրելով, ապա ամենօրյա սափրումներն էլ են ավելանում, էնպես որ սափրվելուց չես ազատվում: Պլյուս պետք ա անընդհատ իրան հավասար պահես, կոկիկացնես: Մի խոսքով հեչ հեշտ գործ չի խնամված մորուք պահելը, դրա համար իմն ավելի հաճախ անխնամ ա լինում


Արտ, դե, դրա համար էլ գրել եմ՝ շատ դեպքերում, ոչ թե միշտ, այսինքն՝ էն դեպքերում, երբ դեմքի որոշ հատվածներ չեն սափրում, այլ տենց վայրի թողնում են  :Jpit: ։

----------

Chuk (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եվս մեկ մորուքային դիտարկում.

*10 նշան, որոնք վկայում են այն մասին, որ ձեր մորուքը չափազանց երկար է* 
(ճիշտն ասած՝ կետերից մի քանիսն ինձ համար անհասկանալի են, բայց գուցե ձեզ համար հասկանալի լինեն).

1.	Երեկոյի վերջում դու կարող ես մորուքիցդ ևս մեկ բաժակ գարեջուր քամել։
2.	Դու մորուքիդ համար դիտարկում ես թփերի ձևավոր խուզման տարբերակը։
3.	Դու հասկանում ես, որ սկսել ես ճակատդ սափրել։
4.	Մարդիկ սկսել են քեզ հարցնել, թե որտեղից ես գնել մոհերից վոդոլազկադ։
5.	Հնարավոր չէ այնպես համբուրել երեխային, որ վերջինս չլացի։
6.	Սափրելու պարագաները դու գնում ես գործիքների խանութից։
7.	Մորուքդ քեզնից շուտ է սենյակ մտնում։
8.	Դու ցանկացած ապակու ներսի կողմը մաքրում ես առանց ձեռքերի։
9.	Ոչ ոք չգիտի՝ որտեղ է վերջանում կզակդ, և սկսվում մորուքդ։
10.	Քո գարաժում Հարլի Դևիդսոն կա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Նիկեա (11.07.2015), Վոլտերա (11.07.2015), Ֆոտոն (19.07.2015)

----------


## Alphaone

Իմ պուճուր ժամանակներում հայրիկս  մորուքով էր ու ինձ դուր չէր գալիս ահավոր՝ ծակծկում էր... Երբ ընկերս որոշեց մորուք պահել, ես հասկացա, որ բռնապետ եմ. մորուք չաճեցրեց, բայց չեմ կարող չխոստովանել, որ վիզուալ մորուքը բավական դրական երևույթ է՝ յուրօրինակ ոճ ու տրամադրություն է հաղորդում կերպարին ու գրեթե բոլորին սազում է (նշանակություն չունի խնամված, թե բացարձակ վայրի):

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.07.2015)

----------


## Smokie

Ես մորուք չեմ սիրում էդքան: Համենայն դեպս ի՛մ աճող մորուքը (թրաշը) տանել չեմ կարողանույմ: :Jpit:  

Որոշել եմ, որ բեեղեր կյանքում գոնե մեկ անգամ պահելու եմ ու առաջին փորձը լինելու է 27 տարեկանում :Jpit:  Բայց մորուք, երբեք: Չնայած ո՞վ իմանա՝ երբեք մի ասա երբեք: :LOL:

----------


## Նիկեա

Ամեն անգամ հենց սիրահարվում էի, ընկերներիս թվում էր, թե դժբախտը պետք ա մորուքավոր լինի  :LOL:  Հենց մորուքավոր, ոչ թե մի երեք-չորս օրվա թրաշ ունենա, այլ լինի մորուքավոր, ծովահենի նման:  :LOL:  Բայց ինչի՞: Հետո ի՞նչ որ ծովահենների նկատմամբ թուլություն ունեմ: իմ կարծիքով մորուքը մի տեսակ ծերացնում ա տղմարդուն (ոչ թե թրաշը, այլ մորուքը): Ես սիրում եմ էդ մորուքավոր ձյաձյաներին, իմ համար իրենք ոնց որ ծովահենների մասին ֆիլմից կամ հեքիաթից դուրս եկած լինեն:  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (12.07.2015), Chuk (12.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Զաքար (12.07.2015), Վոլտերա (11.07.2015)

----------


## Kuk

Ես հենց նոր իմացա, որ իմ չթրաշվելն ու շաբաթը մեկ պռոստը կարճացնելը առանց ինչ որ ձև տալու, էդ կոչվում ա վայրի մորուք  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես որոշ հումորային դիտարկումներ եմ գտել ինտերնետից։ Հերթով կդնեմ ։
> 
> *Մորուքի աճի փուլերը*
> 
> 1. սեքսի
> 2. մի շաբաթ հարբեցողության մեջ
> 3. նավապետ
> 4. ռազմագերի
> 5. բոմժ
> 6. կախարդ


Թալիբանին մոռացել են ...

----------


## Շինարար

ուղղափառությունը մարդու մոտ որոշվում է  նրա մորուքով

----------

Աթեիստ (11.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ամեն անգամ հենց սիրահարվում էի, ընկերներիս թվում էր, թե դժբախտը պետք ա մորուքավոր լինի  Հենց մորուքավոր, ոչ թե մի երեք-չորս օրվա թրաշ ունենա, այլ լինի մորուքավոր, ծովահենի նման:  Բայց ինչի՞: Հետո ի՞նչ որ ծովահենների նկատմամբ թուլություն ունեմ: իմ կարծիքով մորուքը մի տեսակ ծերացնում ա տղմարդուն (ոչ թե թրաշը, այլ մորուքը): Ես սիրում եմ էդ մորուքավոր ձյաձյաներին, իմ համար իրենք ոնց որ ծովահենների մասին ֆիլմից կամ հեքիաթից դուրս եկած լինեն:


Վերջապես մեկը մեր՝ մորուքավորների ցեղի մասին դրական բան ասեց, թե չէ արդեն սկսում էի մտածել, թե բոլորը մեզ ատում են  :Jpit:

----------

Արշակ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> իհարկե, շատ դեպքերում ազատում է նաև սափրվելու ծանր պարտականությունից։


Հեչ համաձայն չեմ‎։ Իմ համեստ կարծիքով մորուք պահելը ահագին զահլա գործ ա, ավելի զահլա քան սափրվելը։ Շատ մորուք պահողներ ուղղակի մի քանի օրը/շաբաթը մեկ trimmer–ով կարճացնում հավասարեցնում են, բայց տենց անելը իմ կարծիքով ոչ բոլորի համար ա ճիշտ լինում։ Շատ դեպքերում պետք ա լինում տարբեր մասեր տարբեր երկարության թողնել, որոշ մասեր մեկ ա սափրել‎։ Վարսավիրանոց գնալուց մեծ մասը հո չեն ասում դիր մի համարով սաղ մասերը հավասար կարճացրու գնամ։

----------

Chuk (12.07.2015), Ձայնալար (14.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Հեչ համաձայն չեմ‎։ Իմ համեստ կարծիքով մորուք պահելը ահագին զահլա գործ ա, ավելի զահլա քան սափրվելը։ Շատ մորուք պահողներ ուղղակի մի քանի օրը/շաբաթը մեկ trimmer–ով կարճացնում հավասարեցնում են, բայց տենց անելը իմ կարծիքով ոչ բոլորի համար ա ճիշտ լինում։ Շատ դեպքերում պետք ա լինում տարբեր մասեր տարբեր երկարության թողնել, որոշ մասեր մեկ ա սափրել‎։ Վարսավիրանոց գնալուց մեծ մասը հո չեն ասում դիր մի համարով սաղ մասերը հավասար կարճացրու գնամ։


Ես օրինակ անցել եմ մկրատով կարճացնելու տարբերակին, որտև իմ դեպքում լրիվ հավասար անելը ճիշտ չի լինում, ու պետք ա խոստովանեմ, որ ահավոր զահլա տանող ու դժվար գործ ա, ձեռս հարյուր տակ օլորում եմ, որ ուզած տեղերին հասնեմ, էլ չասած, որ հայելում խորություն հեռավորությունները հաճախ սխալ եմ ընկալում  :Jpit:

----------

Զաքար (12.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Հլը նայեք *մորուքների նկարներ* ու ասեք ինձ, թե ո՞նց կարելի ա մորուք չսիրել:

----------

Արշակ (12.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Նիկեա (12.07.2015)

----------


## Արշակ

Որպես ստաժավոր մորուքավոր մի քանի դիտարկում անեմ․

* Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում, քանի որ մորուքս տեղից համաչափ ա աճում ու խիտ ա, ու ինձ դուր ա գալիս բնական ձևը,  մորուք պահելը ազատում ա ամեն օր սափրելու զահլա գործից։ Ամիսը մեկ որ գործիքով կտրում եմ, նորմալ կոկիկ տեսքի ա լինում։ Բայց իհարկե ես պարտաճանաչ չեմ էդ հարցում ու հաճախ վայրի գազան մոդ եմ ընկնում։  :LOL: 
* Շատերից եմ լսել, որ ասում են․ «մի մոմենտ ուզեցի մորուք պահեմ, բայց չդիմացա՝ ահավոր քոր էր տալիս»։ Բացեմ գաղտնիքը․ մորուքը քոր ա գալիս թրաշվելուց հետո ասենք մինչև կես սանտիմի շրջանում։ Ավելի երկարի դեպքում քորն անցնում ա։ Գլխի մազերը քոր չեն գալիս չէ՞․ բա ինչի՞ պիտի մորուքը քոր գա՝ նույն ձևի գլխին աճող մազ ա էլի։
* Ինձ ճանաչող կանանց ու աղջիկների մեծ մասն ասում են, որ մորուքով իրանց ավելի ա դուր գալիս, իսկ տղաներից շատերը համոզում են, որ կտրեմ: Աչքիս նախանձում են, հը՞  :Tongue:   :Think:  
* Եթե երկար, ուղիղ մազեր ունես ու մորուք ես պահում, դատապարտված ես բոլորի կողմից Քրիստոսին նմանացվելուն։ Ժողովուրդ, լուրջ եմ ասում․ ես Քրիստոսը չեմ։  :Jpit:  ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, դուք Քրիստոսին չեք տեսել ու Քրիստոսին ֆիզիկապես տեսնողներից ոչ ոք իրան չի նկարել կարծեմ, նենց որ Աստված գիտի, թե Քրիստոսը ինչ արտաքին ա ունեցել։
* Ինչքան էլ որ ժամանակները փոխվել են, մեկ ա Հայաստանում տարիքով մարդիկ ու քյառթ տաքսիստները հա հարցնում են․ «արվեստագետ ե՞ս․․․ բա ինչի՞ ես մորուք պահում»։ Մի ժամանակ փորձում էի բացատրել, որ ինձ տենց ա դուր գալիս, դրա մեջ ոչ մի օրենքի խախտում չկա բան ․․․ հիմա ասում եմ․ «Արու առյուծը պտի բաշ ունենա»։ Մանթո լռվում են ու թեման փակվում ա  :Jpit: 
* Մի անգամ մորուքս սափրել գործի էի գնացել․ կոլեգաներիս կեսը չճանաչեց  :Jpit: 
* Չէ, մորուքը ամռանը չի շոգացնում։ Ընդհակառակը՝ շոգին սափրելուց գրգռված մաշկն ա շոգացնում։ Իսկ այ ձմռանը ցուրտ քամիներից լավ պաշտպանում ա  :Wink: 
* Մորուքը մարդու բնական դիմագծի մաս ա։ Սափրելով դեմքն ավելի դատարկ ա դառնում իմ ընկալմամբ։ Ասենք որ մարդու ունքերը սափրես, մի կարևոր դիմագիծ կպակասի, չէ՞։ Տենց էլ մորուքն ա իմ համար‎։

----------

Apsara (16.07.2015), Cassiopeia (12.07.2015), Chuk (12.07.2015), ivy (12.07.2015), John (13.07.2015), Lílium (13.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (12.07.2015), Rammstein (12.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Աթեիստ (12.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Զաքար (12.07.2015), Հայկօ (12.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (12.07.2015), Նիկեա (12.07.2015), Ուլուանա (12.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (12.07.2015), Վազգեն (12.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> * Մորուքը մարդու բնական դիմագծի մաս ա։ Սափրելով դեմքն ավելի դատարկ ա դառնում իմ ընկալմամբ։ Ասենք որ մարդու ունքերը սափրես, մի կարևոր դիմագիծ կպակասի, չէ՞։ Տենց էլ մորուքն ա իմ համար‎։


Էս մի կետին համաձայն չեմ  :Smile:

----------

Վազգեն (12.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ մորուք էլ է դուր գալիս, բեղեր էլ, բեղմորուք էլ։ Ամեն ձևի ու չափի։ Ընդհանրապես սիրուն եմ համարում, երբ տղամարդու դեմքին մազածածկույթ կա։ 
Մաքուր սափրած դեմքերը վատ չեն իհարկե, բայց մի քիչ ձանձրալի են։

----------

Զաքար (12.07.2015)

----------


## Նիկեա

Իսկ ես որ տղա լինեի, մորուք հաստատ կպահեի ու ոչ էլ կկտրեի, թող հա՜ երկարեր… կհյուսեի  :LOL:  լուրջ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.07.2015)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ինձ մորուք էլ է դուր գալիս, բեղեր էլ, բեղմորուք էլ։ Ամեն ձևի ու չափի։ Ընդհանրապես սիրուն եմ համարում, երբ տղամարդու դեմքին մազածածկույթ կա։ 
> Մաքուր սափրած դեմքերը վատ չեն իհարկե, բայց մի քիչ ձանձրալի են։


մենակ ի՞նձ է թվում, որ բոլոր (քիչ բացառությունները չհաշված) մորուքավորներն իրար ահավոր նման են։ Եթե նույն տիպի մորուք են պահում,  էլի։ Նոր Չուկի դրած մորուքների նկարներն էի նայում, առնվազն տասը հոգու նմանեցրի իրար ու մորուքավոր ծանոթներիցս ․մի չորս հոգու։

----------

Quyr Qery (21.11.2016), Աթեիստ (12.07.2015), Մուշու (12.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բացի էն որ նման են, իմ համար շատ տհաճ են։

----------


## Chuk

> մենակ ի՞նձ է թվում, որ բոլոր (քիչ բացառությունները չհաշված) մորուքավորներն իրար ահավոր նման են։ Եթե նույն տիպի մորուք են պահում,  էլի։ Նոր Չուկի դրած մորուքների նկարներն էի նայում, առնվազն տասը հոգու նմանեցրի իրար ու մորուքավոր ծանոթներիցս ․մի չորս հոգու։


Սխալ է թվում։ Ոչ թե բոլորն են նման, այլ խումբ առ խումբ։ Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ա։ Պատկերացրու ասենք տասը հոգու, ում քթերն ու աչքերի ձևն ու գլխի կառուցվածքն իրար բավական նման են։ Դու իրանց ամեն դեպքում տարբերում ես, որտև իրսնք ունեն դիմագծային տարբերություններ. այտերի ձև, դնչի կառուցվածք, շուրթեր, ակոսներ։ Մորուքի դեպքում սրանք բոլորը քո աչքից թաքնվում են (ամենաքիչը՝ շուրթերը, բայց անգամ դրանք): Ու եթե բոլոր տասն էլ նմանատիպ մորուք են պահում, քո աչքին իրանք նմանվում են: Բայց իրականում մենակ էն դեպքում,եթե շատ ընդհանուր ես նայում, դետալների վրա չես ֆիքսվում, հակառակ դեպքում ամեն դեպքում բավարար ինֆորմացիա ես ստանում թե՛դիմագծերից, թե՛ աչքերի, ճակատի, քթի, շուրթերի, դնչի ձևից, որոնք բավարար են տարբերելու, չնմանացնելու համար։ Ինչ որ տեղ նաև սովորելու հարց ա, ինչպես օրինակ շատերը սկզբում սևամորթներին կամ չինացիներին իրարից չեն տարբերում, բայց վստահ եմ, ր կան մարդիկ, ովքեր էսպես թե էնպես միշտ կնմանացնեն. մի մասը ցրվածության, մի մասը վատ տեսողության, մի մասը մանր դետալներին որևէ հարցում ուշադրություն չդարձնելու, մի մադը վիզուալ պատկերների վատ ընկալման, այլ պատճառներով։

----------

Cassiopeia (12.07.2015), Արշակ (13.07.2015), Նիկեա (12.07.2015), Ուլուանա (12.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արտ, ինչ լավ ես բացատրել  :Jpit: ։ 

Ի դեպ, որ փոքր էի, ինձ համար էլ էին բոլոր մորուքավոր մարդիկ իրար նման, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ բոլորը նման էին պապայիս  :Jpit: , հետևաբար բոլորը մի տեսակ լավն էին թվում  :Jpit: ։ Բայց դե Չուկը շատ լավ բացատրեց, թե ինչով է պայմանավորված նման տեսողական «նույնականացումը»։

----------

Chuk (13.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Ariadna (14.07.2015), Chuk (13.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Արշակ (13.07.2015), Լեո (14.07.2015), Մուշու (13.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Արտ, սաղ հեչ, մեզ՝ մորուքավորների ցեղին, ինչի՞ ես տենց ատում, քեզ ի՞նչ ենք արել  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, սաղ հեչ, մեզ՝ մորուքավորների ցեղին, ինչի՞ ես տենց ատում, քեզ ի՞նչ ենք արել


Ձեզ չէ, էդ մազակույտը չեմ սիրում ։)

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեզ չէ, էդ մազակույտը չեմ սիրում ։)


Ես գիտեմ, քո ձգտումը ԿԳ աշոԾյանի նման ճաղատանալն էլ ա  :Jpit:  Մի անգամ Վեռան գրել էր, որ ճաղատ տղամարդկանց ա սեքսի համարում  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Երկու հավես շարք ադմեից.

1. ինչպիսի՞նչ կլինեին մուլտհերոսները մորուքներով. http://www.adme.ru/zhizn-marazmy/10-...hchinu-951260/

2. Ինչիպիսի՞ն են հայտնի աստղերը մորուքներով. http://www.adme.ru/svoboda-kultura/1...et-vse-911660/

----------

ivy (14.07.2015), Արշակ (14.07.2015), Գալաթեա (14.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Մուշու (14.07.2015), Ուլուանա (14.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ստեղ էլ ձեզ ներկայացնեմ էլի ադմեից թռցրած Վովայի գժուկներին.

----------

GriFFin (21.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Արշակ (14.07.2015), Գալաթեա (14.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Նիկեա (14.07.2015), Ուլուանա (14.07.2015), Վոլտերա (14.07.2015)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ստեղ էլ ձեզ ներկայացնեմ էլի ադմեից թռցրած Վովայի գժուկներին.


Էն ո՞վ էր ասում, թե բոլոր մորուքավորները իրար նման են, հլը կանչեք ստեղ  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (14.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մուլծիկի Ալադինը մորուքով ինչ սեքսի ա  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (14.07.2015), ivy (14.07.2015), Ուլուանա (14.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մուլծիկի Ալադինը մորուքով ինչ սեքսի ա


Համարյա բոլորն էլ մորուքով ավելի լավն էին կամ առնվազն նույնչափ լավը  :Jpit: ։

Ընդհանրապես մորուքը համարյա բոլորին սազում ա։ Շատ հազվագյուտ մարդկանց չի սազում։

----------

Chuk (14.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Դիմավորեք Աթեիստին  :Jpit: 





հ.գ. Արտ, մի գուցե ամեն դեպքում մտածե՞ս էս ուղղությամբ

----------

Cassiopeia (14.07.2015), GriFFin (21.07.2015), Quyr Qery (21.11.2016), Rammstein (14.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Աթեիստ (14.07.2015), Արշակ (14.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Հայկօ (14.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2015), Նիկեա (14.07.2015), Ուլուանա (14.07.2015), Վոլտերա (14.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դիմավորեք Աթեիստին 
> 
> հ.գ. Արտ, մի գուցե ամեն դեպքում մտածե՞ս էս ուղղությամբ


Ոչ ես, ոչ Վերան նոր տեսքս չհավանեցինք ։)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ ես, ոչ Վերան նոր տեսքս չհավանեցինք ։)


Դուք բան չեք հասկանում  :Tongue:

----------

Արշակ (14.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Հայկօ (14.07.2015), Ուլուանա (14.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

Chuk ջան, ավատարիդ մեջի էդ թրաշված տղեն ո՞վ ա  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.07.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դիմավորեք Աթեիստին 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> հ.գ. Արտ, մի գուցե ամեն դեպքում մտածե՞ս էս ուղղությամբ


Ես դեմքը կորցրած Աթեիստ չեմ ուզում  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk ջան, ավատարիդ մեջի էդ թրաշված տղեն ո՞վ ա


Իմ անցյալն ա, վաղ մանկությունը, Լեո ջան  :Jpit: 



> Ես դեմքը կորցրած Աթեիստ չեմ ուզում


Վա՜յ, նոր հայելու մեջ նայեցի ու զգացի, որ դեմքս կորել ա  :Jpit:

----------

Արշակ (14.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Դե որ էսպիսի խոսակցություն բացվեց, Արտակի ու Վերայի թույալտրությամբ, ես էլ միանամ makeover-ին  :Jpit:  

Էս մի մորուքը էդքան էլ չի սազում Աթեիստին. տեռորիստական տեսք է ստանում:

Իրեն ավելի թեթև մորուք կսազի, ու որ մազերն էլ կողքի չսանրի, այլ հետ. էդ ամբողջն իրար հետ վատ չի նայվի  :Wink: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Cassiopeia (14.07.2015), Chuk (14.07.2015), Աթեիստ (14.07.2015), Արէա (14.07.2015), Հայկօ (14.07.2015), Ձայնալար (14.07.2015), Ուլուանա (14.07.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Արտակի դեմքը երկար ա, մորուքը դեմքը ավելի ա ձգում:

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ անցյալն ա, վաղ մանկությունը, Լեո ջան


Երևում ա, որ էդտեղ դեռ անձնագիր չես ունեցել : ))

----------

Chuk (14.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես օրինակ Սասունին մորուքով ավելի ըմբռնումով եմ մոտենում։ Մորուքով չէ էլի, Այվիի դրած էն մալխոշ թրաշով։
Միակ բանը որ թրաշված ժաամնակ դուրս գալիս ա էն ա, որ պաչելուց երես մերեսը փափուկ ա  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (14.07.2015), Մուշու (14.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Բայց մեր մեջ ասած մի իմաստով զահլա բան ա ստեղ մորուք պահելը: 

Մի կողմից լիքը մարդ կա, որ դրան շատ, չափազանց դրական ա նայում: Ու դա գումարվելով քո՝ մորուք սիրելու ու պահել ուզելու ցանկությանը, լավ էներգիա ա տալիս:

Մյուս կողմից ահավոր շատ են.
- Ջահել տղա ես, թրաշվի,
- Դու հո տերտե՞ր չես,
- Դու հո մալակա՞ն չես,
- Ո՜նց ես քորին դիմանում,
- Խի՞ ես ուզում անպայման տարբերբես,
ու այլ դատարկաբանություններ խոսողները:

----------

Արշակ (14.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Նիկեա (14.07.2015)

----------


## Մուշու

Ես էլ գրեմ կարծիքս  ^_^  թրաշով տղաները բռուտալ են ու սեքսի , իրանց կարելի ա ժամերով նայել ու հիանալ, թրաշը որոշների տարիքը մեծացնում ա (հարմար ա եթե կյանքը քեզ սիրում ա էնքան, որ մշտական 16 տարեկանի տեսք ա տվել ), տալիս ա հասուն տեսք բլա բլա բլա, բայց թրաշով տղաներին պետք ա սիրել հեռվից  :Smile:  ուղղակի նայել և հիանալ : Կարող ա ես սխալ եմ պատկերացնում, բայց իրանք ծակում են պաչելուց , դեմքի վրա ազատ տեղ չկա բացի ճակատը (հմ ես չէի ուզի ընկերոջս/ամուսնուս ճակատը պաչեի ) ու մորուքը անհիգենիկ ա (ինչ ուտում ու խմում են  թափվում ա մորիքի վիրա ) : ^_^ Ու ինձ շաատ հետաքրքիր ա թրաշով ընկեր/ամուսին ունեցողների կարծիքը, գուցե ես սխալ եմ ու պետք ա վերանայել կարծիքս  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> թրաշը որոշների տարիքը մեծացնում ա (հարմար ա եթե կյանքը քեզ սիրում ա էնքան, որ մշտական 16 տարեկանի տեսք ա տվել ), տալիս ա հասուն տեսք բլա բլա բլա


Ինձ սովորաբար իմ իսկական տարիքից 5-6 տարի քիչ են տալիս (վերջին զարմանքը՝ երեկ՝ 6 տարով): Ընդ որում՝ ես մորուք ունեմ: Եթե սափրվեմ, «տղա ջանի» փոխարեն արդեն պիտի ասեն «ազիզ ջան, տունը մեծերից մարդ կա՞»  :Jpit: :

----------

Chuk (14.07.2015), kitty (01.08.2015), Quyr Qery (21.11.2016), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Մուշու (14.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2015), Նիկեա (14.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2015), Վոլտերա (14.07.2015)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Կարող ա ես սխալ եմ պատկերացնում, բայց իրանք ծակում են պաչելուց , դեմքի վրա ազատ տեղ չկա բացի ճակատը (հմ ես չէի ուզի ընկերոջս/ամուսնուս ճակատը պաչեի)


Ինձ ընդանհրապես չի խանգարում: Հակառակը, դեռ մի բան էլ դզում ա: ^^

----------

Chuk (14.07.2015), Հայկօ (14.07.2015), Ուլուանա (14.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու ինձ շաատ հետաքրքիր ա թրաշով ընկեր/ամուսին ունեցողների կարծիքը, գուցե ես սխալ եմ ու պետք ա վերանայել կարծիքս


Չեմ սիրում, որ մորուքին թրաշ են ասում։ Թրաշն ուրիշ բան ա  :Tongue: ։ Մի տեսակ նսեմացնող ա, որ թրաշ են ասում  :Jpit: ։ 
Որպես մորուքավոր ամուսին, եղբայր ու հայր ունեցող մարդ՝ ասեմ, որ ինձ համար հեչ տհաճ չի հպվելը, բոլորովին չի խանգարում, ինձ նույնիսկ դուր ա գալիս։ Դե, տեսքի մասին էլ չեմ ասում. ինձ համար ավելի բնական, առնական ու ավելի մարդկային ա մորուքով դեմքը։ Համ էլ ո՞վ ասեց, թե մենակ ճակատն ա բաց մնում համբուրելու կամ հպվելու համար։ Նույնիսկ լրիվ անխնամ (վայրի) մորուքի դեպքում այտերի մասում տարածք մնում ա, էլ չեմ ասում, որ մի որոշ հատված էլ սափրած լինի։

----------

Chuk (15.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Զաքար (14.07.2015), Մուշու (14.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես էլ չեմ սիրում թրաշ պահել, իհարկե դուք ոնց գիտեք: Մեկ-մեկ մտքովս անցել ա՝ կարելի ա փորձել, բայց մանավանդ ինձ նման հայեցիորեն թավամազ մարդու թրաշը իրոք մեծ խնամք ա պահանջելու, ու զգացել եմ, որ դա իմ բան չի, զահլա չկա: Իսկ ընդհանրապես թրաշվելը ոչ մի կերպ ժամանակատար չի, եթե թրաշ ծուլությանը հղում կատարելով եք պահում, տևում ա ընդամենը երեք րոպե: Հաստատ ավելի հեշտ ա թրաշվել, քան թրաշ խնամել: Ու հա, հենց թրաշ, կամ շատ-շատ՝ սափուր :Tongue:  Մորուք ասում եք անապատում դեգերող դերվիշներին եմ հիշում:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.07.2015), Աթեիստ (14.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու հա, հենց թրաշ, կամ շատ-շատ՝ սափուր Մորուք ասում եք անապատում դեգերող դերվիշներին եմ հիշում:


Ապ, բառային բացարձակ բացատրությունները չգիտեմ: ԲԱՅՑ թրաշ ասում են էն դեպքում, երբ մարդու մազածածկույթն եկել ա, ու ինքը դրանով չի զբաղվել:


Մորուք պահողի ու մորուք սիրողի համար վիրավորական ա մորուքին էդ տերմինով դիմելը, անկախ «թրաշ»-ի բառարանային բացատրությունիից: Թրաշ ունեն բոլորը, մեկը շուտ ա էդ անտերը թրաշում, մեկը ուշ: Մորուքը դա թրաշի մշակված վիճակն ա: Ու ես ՊԱՀԱՆՋՈՒՄ եմ հարգանք իմ ու մյուս մորուքավորների ընտրության նկատմամբ, անկախ ձեր լավ կա վատ, ռաբիզ կամ կամ ընտիր ճաշակից:

----------

Apsara (16.07.2015)

----------


## Արշակ

> ...ու մորուքը անհիգենիկ ա (ինչ ուտում ու խմում են  թափվում ա մորիքի վիրա ) : ^_^ Ու ինձ շաատ հետաքրքիր ա թրաշով ընկեր/ամուսին ունեցողների կարծիքը, գուցե ես սխալ եմ ու պետք ա վերանայել կարծիքս


Ինչի դու ինչ ուտում ես, դնչիդ ե՞ս թափում  :Think:  Չէ, չէ՞‎։ Բա էլ ինչի՞ պիտի մորուքավորները թափեն մորուքին  :Smile:  Ես որ իմ բերանի տեղը լավ գիտեմ ու սովորաբար գդալը բերանիս տանելուց չեմ վրիպում  :Jpit:  Իսկ էն շատ հազվադեպ դեպքերում թե վրիպում եմ, ջրով դունչը լվալը մեծ բարդություն չի։ ՈՒ որ մորուք չունենայի էլ, մեկ ա տենց դեպքերում լվալու կարիք լինելու էր  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (16.07.2015), Chuk (16.07.2015), kitty (01.08.2015), Srtik (15.07.2015), Հայկօ (16.07.2015), մարդագայլուկ (16.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2015), Նիկեա (15.07.2015), Ուլուանա (15.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (16.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչի դու ինչ ուտում ես, դնչիդ ե՞ս թափում  Չէ, չէ՞‎։ Բա էլ ինչի՞ պիտի մորուքավորները թափեն մորուքին  Ես որ իմ բերանի տեղը լավ գիտեմ ու սովորաբար գդալը բերանիս տանելուց չեմ վրիպում  Իսկ էն շատ հազվադեպ դեպքերում թե վրիպում եմ, ջրով դունչը լվալը մեծ բարդություն չի։ ՈՒ որ մորուք չունենայի էլ, մեկ ա տենց դեպքերում լվալու կարիք լինելու էր


Լու՞րջ: Իսկ իմ մորուքի մեջ միշտ սարդոստայն կա  :Sad:

----------

Արշակ (16.07.2015)

----------


## Smokie

Թեման նոր եմ կարդում, չնայած մի գրառում ունեմ: :Jpit: 

1.Ինձ իմ «մորուք»ը ահավոր նեղում ա, հաճախ ստիպում ա քորել ու ձեռք տալ: 
2.Երեք, կամ չորս օրվա թրաշով է՜ն աստիճանի այլանդակ եմ թվում ինքս ինձ, որ չեմ հավատում, թե դա միայն չթրաշվելուց ա: Բայց հենց թրաշվեմ, ամեն ինչ ոնց որ իդեալական լինի: :Hands Up: 

Ես շա՜տ ուշ եմ սկսել թրաշվել՝ տաս տարի առաջ, իններորդ դասարան փոխադրվելուց, ամառային արձակուրդներին, ծննդյանս օրը: :Jpit:   Երկու-երեք տարի դպրոցում աճել էր թրաշս: :LOL:  Մեծամասնությունը խոսում էին էդ մասին, կատակներ անում, փոքրամասնությունը համեստորեն լռում: :Blush:  
Բայց էն ժամանակների մորուքս չեմ հիշում, միայն բեղերս ու խոսակցությունները :Jpit: 

Վերջին տարին 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Վերջին օրերը: Նկարը crop-ած ա, դրա համար ա էս որակի :Blush: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Աչքիս հիմա, մի քանի օրում շատ ավելի ակներև ա քան էդ օրերին: Դե բնական ա՝ նախ մեծացել եմ, հետո ինչքան շատ ես թրաշվում, էդքան արագ ա աճում, (արդեն երկու օրից): :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Նկարը փոքր տարբերակով դնելու ձևը չգտա :Blush:  Անցած տարի Skeptic-ն էր FB-ում դրել :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.07.2015), Հայկօ (16.07.2015), Ուլուանա (16.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ինչու եմ ես մորուք պահում.

1. Մորուքն ամառը հով է պահում, մանավանդ եթե մի քիչ թրջում ես, իսկ ձմեռը՝ տաք:
2. Բեղերը չեն թողնում, որ ավելորդ փոշին քիթս մտնի, ինքը ֆիլտրի դեր ա կատարում: Բայց ինքն էլ կեղտոտ չի մնում, որտև հաճախակի լվացվում ա:
3. Մորուքը դեմքս բավական պաշտպանում է արևից վառվելուց, ինչպես նաև ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթներից:
4. Մորուքը մաշկը պաշտպանում է ծերանալուց, կնճռոտվելուց:
5. Մորուքը մաշկը պաշտպանում է որոշ բակտերիաներից:

Թե որն էլ լուրջ, որը կատակ, որոշեք ինքներդ  :Jpit:

----------

Զաքար (16.07.2015), Ուլուանա (16.07.2015)

----------


## Smokie

:Jpit: 

2012թ.-ի եւրոպացի մորուքի ու բեղերի չեմպիոններ :Hands Up:

----------

Chuk (16.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (16.07.2015), Նիկեա (16.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինձ ընդանհրապես չի խանգարում: Հակառակը, դեռ մի բան էլ դզում ա: ^^


 :Kiss: 

Ես ինձ ավելի շատ մորուքով եմ սիրում, բայց մորուք պահելը վերին աստիճանի ջանջալ ու ժամանակատար աշխատանք ա իմ համար: Հատկապես որ դեմքիս մազերը հավասար արագությամբ չեն աճում, պետք ա անընդհատ խնամեմ, կարճացնեմ ու ավելորդ մասերը սափրեմ: Էն վայրենի թողած մորուքներն էլ թարսի պես չեմ սիրում:

Հիմա ինչ-որ միջին տարբերակ եմ ընտրել, սափրվում եմ 2-3 շաբաթը մեկ ու էդ ընթացքում որոշ քանակի մազ ա մնում, որը համ չի ծակում, համ էլ ինչ-որ տեղ մորուքի տպավորություն ա թողնում:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (16.07.2015)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինչի՞ ես միրուք չեմ պահում՝

1. Ինչքան քիչ մազ, էնքան քիչ խնամք՝ նույն պատճառով սենյակային բույսեր չեմ պահում
2. Ոնց որ էնքան էլ չի սազում

----------


## Smokie

> Որպես ստաժավոր մորուքավոր մի քանի դիտարկում անեմ․
> 
> * Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում, քանի որ մորուքս տեղից համաչափ ա աճում ու խիտ ա, ու ինձ դուր ա գալիս բնական ձևը,  մորուք պահելը ազատում ա ամեն օր սափրելու զահլա գործից։ Ամիսը մեկ որ գործիքով կտրում եմ, նորմալ կոկիկ տեսքի ա լինում։ Բայց իհարկե ես պարտաճանաչ չեմ էդ հարցում ու հաճախ վայրի գազան մոդ եմ ընկնում։ 
> * Շատերից եմ լսել, որ ասում են․ «մի մոմենտ ուզեցի մորուք պահեմ, բայց չդիմացա՝ ահավոր քոր էր տալիս»։ Բացեմ գաղտնիքը․ մորուքը քոր ա գալիս թրաշվելուց հետո ասենք մինչև կես սանտիմի շրջանում։ Ավելի երկարի դեպքում քորն անցնում ա։ Գլխի մազերը քոր չեն գալիս չէ՞․ բա ինչի՞ պիտի մորուքը քոր գա՝ նույն ձևի գլխին աճող մազ ա էլի։
> * Ինձ ճանաչող կանանց ու աղջիկների մեծ մասն ասում են, որ մորուքով իրանց ավելի ա դուր գալիս, իսկ տղաներից շատերը համոզում են, որ կտրեմ: Աչքիս նախանձում են, հը՞   
> * Եթե երկար, ուղիղ մազեր ունես ու մորուք ես պահում, դատապարտված ես բոլորի կողմից Քրիստոսին նմանացվելուն։ Ժողովուրդ, լուրջ եմ ասում․ ես Քրիստոսը չեմ։  ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, դուք Քրիստոսին չեք տեսել ու Քրիստոսին ֆիզիկապես տեսնողներից ոչ ոք իրան չի նկարել կարծեմ, նենց որ Աստված գիտի, թե Քրիստոսը ինչ արտաքին ա ունեցել։
> * Ինչքան էլ որ ժամանակները փոխվել են, մեկ ա Հայաստանում տարիքով մարդիկ ու քյառթ տաքսիստները հա հարցնում են․ «արվեստագետ ե՞ս․․․ բա ինչի՞ ես մորուք պահում»։ Մի ժամանակ փորձում էի բացատրել, որ ինձ տենց ա դուր գալիս, դրա մեջ ոչ մի օրենքի խախտում չկա բան ․․․ հիմա ասում եմ․ «Արու առյուծը պտի բաշ ունենա»։ Մանթո լռվում են ու թեման փակվում ա 
> * Մի անգամ մորուքս սափրել գործի էի գնացել․ կոլեգաներիս կեսը չճանաչեց 
> * Չէ, մորուքը ամռանը չի շոգացնում։ Ընդհակառակը՝ շոգին սափրելուց գրգռված մաշկն ա շոգացնում։ Իսկ այ ձմռանը ցուրտ քամիներից լավ պաշտպանում ա 
> * Մորուքը մարդու բնական դիմագծի մաս ա։ Սափրելով դեմքն ավելի դատարկ ա դառնում իմ ընկալմամբ։ Ասենք որ մարդու ունքերը սափրես, մի կարևոր դիմագիծ կպակասի, չէ՞։ Տենց էլ մորուքն ա իմ համար‎։



Էս ինչ լավն էր Արշակ ջան :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչի՞ ես միրուք չեմ պահում՝
> 
> 1. Ինչքան քիչ մազ, էնքան քիչ խնամք՝ նույն պատճառով սենյակային բույսեր չեմ պահում
> 2. Ոնց որ էնքան էլ չի սազում


Բագ, բայց որ սկսես մորուք պահել ու մի քիչ երկարացնել, կարող ա ծտերը մեջը բույն դնեն  :Jpit:  Հետո էլ պետք ա ծտերին խնամես, բան  :Jpit:

----------

Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Ձայնալար (16.07.2015), Ուլուանա (16.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> 4. Մորուքը մաշկը պաշտպանում է ծերանալուց, կնճռոտվելուց:


Իսկ ինչի՞դ ա պետք չծերացած, չկնճռոտված մաշկը, եթե մեկ ա թրաշի տակից չի երևալու  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (16.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Ձայնալար (16.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (16.07.2015)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագ, բայց որ սկսես մորուք պահել ու մի քիչ երկարացնել, կարող ա ծտերը մեջը բույն դնեն  Հետո էլ պետք ա ծտերին խնամես, բան


Էդ էլ 3-րդ պատճառն ա: Հիշում էի է, որ մի պատճառ էլ կար:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ ինչի՞դ ա պետք չծերացած, չկնճռոտված մաշկը, եթե մեկ ա թրաշի տակից չի երևալու


80 տարեկանում կթրաշի ու պա-բա-բա- բաաամ

----------

Chuk (17.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Աթեիստ (16.07.2015), Արշակ (16.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Լեո (16.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2015), Ուլուանա (16.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (16.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ ինչի՞դ ա պետք չծերացած, չկնճռոտված մաշկը, եթե մեկ ա թրաշի տակից չի երևալու


Բացի դրանից էն որ մարդիկ քաչալանում են ու նոր քաչալացած մասը մի քանի տարի ավելի սպիտակ ա լինում քան գլխի մնացած մաշկը: Տենց էլ երկար տարիներ մորուք պահելուց հետո թրաշվելուց կարող ա դունչդ ավելի սպիտակ լինի, քան դեմքիդ մնացած մաշկը  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> 80 տարեկանում կթրաշի ու պա-բա-բա- բաաամ


80 տարեկանում կթրաշի ու պա-բա-բա-բաաաամ... կվայելի թրաշ չունենալու հաճույքը: 
Էլի ուշ չի լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (16.07.2015), Աթեիստ (16.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> Բացի դրանից էն որ մարդիկ քաչալանում են ու նոր քաչալացած մասը մի քանի տարի ավելի սպիտակ ա լինում քան գլխի մնացած մաշկը: Տենց էլ երկար տարիներ մորուք պահելուց հետո թրաշվելուց կարող ա դունչդ ավելի սպիտակ լինի, քան դեմքիդ մնացած մաշկը


Նույն ձև կարա թրաշի ծանրության տակ տարիների ընթացքում վիզդ ծռվի  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավ, հիմի աղջիկներին ասե՞նք, ոտքերն էլ չթրաշեն: Թող իրենց ոտքերի մաշկն էլ միշտ երիտասարդ ու չկնճռոտված լինի, մեր ոտերի նման  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (16.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ, հիմի աղջիկներին ասե՞նք, ոտքերն էլ չթրաշեն: Թող իրենց ոտքերի մաշկն էլ միշտ երիտասարդ ու չկնճռոտված լինի, մեր ոտերի նման


Էս ի՞նչ արեցիր դու, մեռաաա  :Lol2: 


Չդիմացա, պիտի ասեմ  :Jpit:  
5 պատճառ, թե ինչու պիտի աղջիկները ոտքերը չթրաշեն.



> 1. Մորուքն ամառը հով է պահում, մանավանդ եթե մի քիչ թրջում ես, իսկ ձմեռը՝ տաք:
> 2. Բեղերը չեն թողնում, որ ավելորդ փոշին քիթս մտնի, ինքը ֆիլտրի դեր ա կատարում: Բայց ինքն էլ կեղտոտ չի մնում, որտև հաճախակի լվացվում ա:
> 3. Մորուքը դեմքս ոտքս բավական պաշտպանում է արևից վառվելուց, ինչպես նաև ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթներից:
> 4. Մորուքը մաշկը պաշտպանում է ծերանալուց, կնճռոտվելուց:
> 5. Մորուքը մաշկը պաշտպանում է որոշ բակտերիաներից:


Խնդրում եմ նեղանալ չլինի  :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (16.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

աաաա, մնում ա պարզենք էդ որոշ բակտերիաների մեջ սպիդն ու սիֆիլիսը մտնում են, թե՞ չէ  :LOL:

----------


## Smokie

> Մուլծիկի Ալադինը մորուքով ինչ սեքսի ա


Ամենաշատը հենց Ալադինը դուրս չեկավ: :LOL: 



> Համարյա բոլորն էլ մորուքով ավելի լավն էին կամ առնվազն նույնչափ լավը ։
> 
> Ընդհանրապես մորուքը համարյա բոլորին սազում ա։ Շատ հազվագյուտ մարդկանց չի սազում։


Հը-ը: :Nea:  Ինձ մեծամասամբ դուր չեկան, բայց չեմ հերքի, շատերին սիրունացնում էլ էր :Smile:  Ասենք Սպիտակաձյունիկի արքայազնը առանց մորուք ոնց որ երեխա լիներ, չնայած մուլտում հե՛չ երեխու դեմքով չէր: Մեկ էլ քնած գեղեցկուհու արքայազնին էր մորուքը սազում, որովհետև նկարում կատաղած էր :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Ստացվում ա, որ եթե մորուք չունես, ուրեմն բակտերիաները անցնում են մաշկիդ մեջ, եթե ունես՝ ուրեմն մնում են մորուքի մեջ: Ու ստացվում ա, որ էն տեսությունը, թե մորուքը մանրէների բուն ա, էնքան էլ թյուրիմացություն չի  :Lol2:

----------

Մուշու (16.07.2015)

----------


## Apsara

Ես առաջ չեմ հիշում, բայց հիմա մորուքավոր տղամարդկանց սիրում եմ, այսինքն մորուքը՝ խնամված թե վայրի ինձ դուր ա գալիս: Ի դեպ երեխաներն էլ իրանց պապային մորուքավոր են սիրում, երբ վերջերս ամուսինս թրաշվեց, երեխեքը բողոքեցին, մի քանի շաբաթ էլ չէին թողնում պաչի, որովհետև լավ ծակում էր, հենց երկարեց առաջինը մեծ տղաս մոտեցավ ու ասեց, պապա, հիմա էլ չես ծակում , գիտես, կարաս մեզ լիքը պաչես: Ի դեպ մորուքը պատնեշ չի համբույրի համար, խի քիչ են տղաները իրանց սիրելիի գլուխը համբուրում, հո չեն թրաշում մի քանի սմ նոր պաչում: էնպես որ ճաշակի հարց ա: Չուկին էլ Արշակին էլ մորուքը շատ սաղում է: Իրանց համ նենց համ նենց եմ տեսել:

----------

Chuk (17.07.2015), Արշակ (16.07.2015), Ուլուանա (16.07.2015)

----------


## insider

Էն օրը հավաքածուների մասին հաղորդում էի նայում ... մի կին բաժակների մեծ հավաքածու ուներ: Բաժակ կար, որ նախատեսված էր հատուկ մորուքավոր, ավելի շուտ բեղավոր մարդկանց համար: Չգիտեմ պրակտիկ կլինի, թե չէ ... Բայց սենց մի բան էր՝


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Chuk (17.07.2015), Rammstein (17.07.2015), Smokie (21.07.2015), Աթեիստ (16.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2015), Ուլուանա (17.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (16.07.2015), Վոլտերա (16.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Խնդրում եմ նեղանալ չլինի


Ինչի՞ց նեղանամ, որ կուտս կերա՞ք ։))

Հ.գ. Երբեմն իմ հավեսն էլա տալիս թրոլինգ անել ։oy

Հ.գ.2. Գրածիս բովանդակությունը կարող եք գտնել հայկակական մի շարք լրատվականներում, սովորաբար տենց նյութերը դնում ենք «լրաբլթ» կամ «բրիտանացի գիտնականները» տիպի թեմաներում։ Ուղղակի էս անգամ սադրելու հավես կար ։oy

----------


## Chuk

> Էն օրը հավաքածուների մասին հաղորդում էի նայում ... մի կին բաժակների մեծ հավաքածու ուներ: Բաժակ կար, որ նախատեսված էր հատուկ մորուքավոր, ավելի շուտ բեղավոր մարդկանց համար: Չգիտեմ պրակտիկ կլինի, թե չէ ... Բայց սենց մի բան էր՝
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Որպես հումոր հավեսն ա  :Jpit: 

Բայց ինձ հիմա հետաքրքրում ա, թե պրակտիկ լինելու-չլինելու մասին կասկածանք-հումորդ լու՞րջ էր, թե՞ թրոլինգ  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.գ.2. Գրածիս բովանդակությունը կարող եք գտնել հայկակական մի շարք լրատվականներում, սովորաբար տենց նյութերը դնում ենք «լրաբլթ» կամ «բրիտանացի գիտնականները» տիպի թեմաներում։ Ուղղակի էս անգամ սադրելու հավես կար ։oy


Եկա կոմպի մոտ  :Smile: 

Օրիգինալ նյութը, որը թեթևակի ձևափոխել էի, հրես.




> Mother nature Network հրատարակչությունը ուրախացրել է աշխարհի հարյուր հազարավոր մորուքավորներին՝ ընթերցողներին ծանոթացնելով հինգ պատճառների հետ, համաձայն որոնց հարկավոր է փարթամ մորուք պահել: 
> 
> Հարավային Քվինսլենդի համալսարանի գիտնականների կարծիքով՝ մորուքն առաջին հերթին 90-95%-ով պաշտպանում է ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթումից, որն էլ նվազեցնում է մաշկի քաղցկեղի առաջացումը: 
> 
> Երկրորդ՝ քթի անմիջական մոտակայքում աճող մազերը ֆիլտրի դեր են կատարում և չեն թողնում փոշու կամ ծաղկափոշու հատիկները քիթ թափանցեն: Դա մասնավորապես օգտակար է այն տղամարդկանց, ովքեր տառապում են ալերգիայով կամ ասթմայով: 
> 
> Երրորդ՝ մազերը դեմքի և պարանոցի մաշկը խոնավ են պահում՝ դրանով իսկ դանդաղեցնելով այդ հատվածներում մաշկի ծերացումը: 
> 
> Չորրորդը՝ մորուքը ցուրտ եղանակին տաք շարֆի պես տաքացնում է պարանոցը: 
> ...


Նույն նյութը կա տարբեր լրատվականներում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եկա կոմպի մոտ 
> 
> Օրիգինալ նյութը, որը թեթևակի ձևափոխել էի, հրես.
> 
> 
> 
> Նույն նյութը կա տարբեր լրատվականներում


Մնացածը չգիտեմ, բայց ֆիլտրի ու շարֆի մասին կետերը շատ էլ լավն են :Tongue: ։ Դե, որ քթի մեջի մազերը ֆիլտրի դեր են կատարում, երևի բոլորն էլ գիտեն, իսկ մորուքը կրկնակի ֆիլտր ա ապահովում  :Hands Up: ։ Իսկ շարֆի պահն էնքան ակնհայտ ա, որ էլ ասելու բան էլ չկա  :Jpit: ։

----------

Զաքար (17.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Մնացածը չգիտեմ, բայց ֆիլտրի ու շարֆի մասին կետերը շատ էլ լավն են։ Դե, որ քթի մեջի մազերը ֆիլտրի դեր են կատարում, երևի բոլորն էլ գիտեն, իսկ մորուքը կրկնակի ֆիլտր ա ապահովում ։ Իսկ շարֆի պահն էնքան ակնհայտ ա, որ էլ ասելու բան էլ չկա ։


Ֆիլտրի մասին չեմ վիճում, բայց դրան լուրջ չէի վերաբերվի: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե անգամ ֆիլտրում է, ապա թեթև, աննշան, էական ազդեցություն չթնողնեող: Իսկ շարֆի հարցում խնդալու ա, գոնե ինձ որևէ կերպ տենց չի տաքացնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Էլ  չասած որ եթե տենց շարֆի պես տաքացնում ա, ուրեմն ամառները պետք ա մեռնենք շոգից  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ֆիլտրի մասին չեմ վիճում, բայց դրան լուրջ չէի վերաբերվի: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե անգամ ֆիլտրում է, ապա թեթև, աննշան, էական ազդեցություն չթնողնեող: Իսկ շարֆի հարցում խնդալու ա, գոնե ինձ որևէ կերպ տենց չի տաքացնում


Է հա, որովհետև քոնը կարճ ա. խոսքը երկար, փարթամ մորուքների մասին ա  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Chuk

> Է հա, որովհետև քոնը կարճ ա. խոսքը երկար, փարթամ մորուքների մասին ա ։


Հլը տես, թե ինչ միամիտ մարդիկ են, չեն հասկացել, որ մորուքը հերիք ա, մի հատ էլ շարֆ են գցել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չէ, իրենք ուղղակի շատ են մրսկան, կրկնակի շարֆի կարիք ունեն  :Jpit: ։
Արտ, համ էլ խոսքն ավելի երկար մորուքների մասին ա։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հիմա մարդիկ նույնիսկ մորուքի համանմանությամբ տաքացուցիչ «ծնոտակալներ» են ստեղծել ձմռանը կրելու համար  :Jpit: .



Բայց խոստովանեք, որ բնականն ավելի սիրուն ա  :Jpit: ։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (17.07.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016)

----------


## insider

> Որպես հումոր հավեսն ա 
> 
> Բայց ինձ հիմա հետաքրքրում ա, թե պրակտիկ լինելու-չլինելու մասին կասկածանք-հումորդ լու՞րջ էր, թե՞ թրոլինգ


Չէ, լուրջ հետաքրքիր էր, էդ նորամուծությունն իրոք աշխատում ա, թե հերթական մարքետինգային, զիզիբիզի իրն ա;

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, լուրջ հետաքրքիր էր, էդ նորամուծությունն իրոք աշխատում ա, թե հերթական մարքետինգային, զիզիբիզի իրն ա;


Արդեն 2 թե 3 տարի է բեղ-մորուքով եմ։ Չեմ կարողանում հիշել դեպք, որ բեղերս թրջվեն ինչ-որ բան խմելիս։ Այսինքն նորամուծությունն աշխատելու հարց էլ չկա, որ դա քննարկենք։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ նմանատիպ բաժակով խմելն անհարմար կլինի թե բեղավորներին, թե անբեղներին։ Հաջող հումոր է, ոչ ավելին։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արդեն 2 թե 3 տարի է բեղ-մորուքով եմ։ Չեմ կարողանում հիշել դեպք, որ բեղերս թրջվեն ինչ-որ բան խմելիս։ Այսինքն նորամուծությունն աշխատելու հարց էլ չկա, որ դա քննարկենք։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ նմանատիպ բաժակով խմելն անհարմար կլինի թե բեղավորներին, թե անբեղներին։ Հաջող հումոր է, ոչ ավելին։


Քո բեղերը կարճ են։ Երկար բեղերը եթե դեպի ներքև են աճում, ապա երբեմն թրջվում են։ Իմը դեպի ներքև են աճում ու որ սկսում են թրջվել, արդեն ջոկում եմ, որ կարճացնելու ժամանակը վաղուց եկել ա: Մի խոսքով, ինձ թվում ա որոշ դեպքերում էդ բաժակը էնքան էլ անիմաստ չի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, մի հարց տամ: Մորուքը շամպունո՞վ եք լվանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Զաքար

> Ժող, մի հարց տամ: Մորուքը շամպունո՞վ եք լվանում


Օճառով  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, մի հարց տամ: Մորուքը շամպունո՞վ եք լվանում


Լողանալուց հա, լվացվելուց՝ չէ:

----------


## Chuk

> Քո բեղերը կարճ են։ Երկար բեղերը եթե դեպի ներքև են աճում, ապա երբեմն թրջվում են։ Իմը դեպի ներքև են աճում ու որ սկսում են թրջվել, արդեն ջոկում եմ, որ կարճացնելու ժամանակը վաղուց եկել ա: Մի խոսքով, ինձ թվում ա որոշ դեպքերում էդ բաժակը էնքան էլ անիմաստ չի


Արշ, եթե իսկապես էդ խնդիրը կա, մարդկությունը վաղուց սենց բան ա հնարել  :Jpit: 




Ուղղակի վստահ եմ, որ նման բաժակը չի կարող հարմար լինել:

----------


## Լեո

Մորուք պահելը նաև հարմար ա նրանով, որ կարելի ա մորուքով երդվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Մորուք պահելը նաև հարմար ա նրանով, որ կարելի ա մորուքով երդվել:


Զուտ երդվելու համար մորուք պահելն էշություն ա: Մարդը առանց դրա էլ լիքը բան ունի երդվելու համար. մեկը շատ, մեկը կարճ խելք, մեկը լավ, մեկը վատ տեսողություն, մեկը կոշիկի, մյուսը հոտած նասկի: Նենց որ չէ, նույնիսկ հումորով էլ չէր գրածդ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա մարդիկ նույնիսկ մորուքի համանմանությամբ տաքացուցիչ «ծնոտակալներ» են ստեղծել ձմռանը կրելու համար .
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց խոստովանեք, որ բնականն ավելի սիրուն ա ։


Ինչքան գիտեմ սրանք Կոնչիտայից հետո մոդա ընկան: Անցյալ տարվա Եվրատեսիլին լիքը մարդիկ էին սենց մորուք հագած էկել նայելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչքան գիտեմ սրանք Կոնչիտայից հետո մոդա ընկան: Անցյալ տարվա Եվրատեսիլին լիքը մարդիկ էին սենց մորուք հագած էկել նայելու:


Կարող ա Կոնչիտայից հետո ուղղակի ավելի պոպուլյար դառան, բայց ես սրանից առնվազն մի հինգ տարի առաջ հաստատ տեսել եմ։ Ինտերնետում էլ, իրականում էլ  :Jpit: ։

----------

Cassiopeia (20.07.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե մորուքավոր կամ նախկին մորուքավոր տղամարդիկ իրենց մորուքով ու անմորուք նկարները դնեին թեմայում (առաջ և հետո տարբերակով  :Jpit: )։

----------

GriFFin (21.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> Զուտ երդվելու համար մորուք պահելն էշություն ա: Մարդը առանց դրա էլ լիքը բան ունի երդվելու համար. մեկը շատ, մեկը կարճ խելք, մեկը լավ, մեկը վատ տեսողություն, մեկը կոշիկի, մյուսը հոտած նասկի: Նենց որ չէ, նույնիսկ հումորով էլ չէր գրածդ:


Չուկ ջան, բա ո՞նց իմացար, որ հումորով չէր գրածս:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե մորուքավոր կամ նախկին մորուքավոր տղամարդիկ իրենց մորուքով ու անմորուք նկարները դնեին թեմայում (առաջ և հետո տարբերակով )։


Էս ոչ ոք չի՞ ուզում առաջինը լինել...  :Think:  
Մի՛ ամաչեք, ցույց տվեք մեզ ձեր սիրուն մորուքները։ Խոստանում ենք ձեռք չտալ  :LOL:   ::}: ։

----------

Srtik (27.07.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե մորուքավոր կամ նախկին մորուքավոր տղամարդիկ իրենց մորուքով ու անմորուք նկարները դնեին թեմայում (առաջ և հետո տարբերակով )։


Էն որ մորուքը մաքրում են ու երեխա դառնում)) մի ժամանակ ՖԲում էդ նկարներն էին պտտվում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էն որ մորուքը մաքրում են ու երեխա դառնում)) մի ժամանակ ՖԲում էդ նկարներն էին պտտվում։


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես ավելի շատ հակառակը նկատի ունեի. սկզբում անմորուք, հետո՝ մորուքով  :Jpit: ։ Բայց դե ով ոնց կուզի։ Չնայած ոնց որ թե ոչ ոք էլ ոչինչ չի ուզում...

----------


## Smokie

Նաիրուհին էր դրել ակումբում ժամանակին :Jpit: 


Վերնագիրը կարդացի, էլ ավելի հետաքրքրեց, :LOL:  բայց ավաղ...


Խեղճ :Sad:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.07.2015)

----------


## Մուշու

Ակումբցիները չեն դնում իրանց նկարնեը, ես կդնեմ մորուքով ծտի նկարներ 



Իրա պարագայում ոչինչ որ կարող ա մորուքը ծակի կամ ոչ հիգենիկ թվա  :Love:  :Love:

----------

Նիկեա (24.07.2015), Ուլուանա (22.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, իրան կարելի ա  :Love:  Իմ սիրած մորուքավորը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե մորուքավոր կամ նախկին մորուքավոր տղամարդիկ իրենց մորուքով ու անմորուք նկարները դնեին թեմայում (առաջ և հետո տարբերակով )։


Ես սկսեմ  :Smile: : Անմորուք քիչ նկարներ ունեմ (ասենք՝ մորուքով էլ), աշխատել եմ մոտավորապես նույն դիտանկյունից նկարվել: Վերջին երկու նկարների մեջ մի շաբաթվա տարբերություն կա. հիմա մի շաբաթ էլ ա անցել :ՃՃ: Առաջին նկարս մի վեթ-յոթ տարի առաջվա ա, ինչքան հիշում եմ: Հա, երեք նկարներում էլ նույն քաշի եմ  :Jpit: :

----------

boooooooom (01.08.2015), Cassiopeia (31.07.2015), Chuk (31.07.2015), erexa (31.07.2015), ivy (12.08.2015), Smokie (31.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Արշակ (13.08.2015), Գաղթական (21.11.2016), Զաքար (31.07.2015), Մուշու (31.07.2015), Շինարար (31.07.2015), Ուլուանա (31.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես սկսեմ : Անմորուք քիչ նկարներ ունեմ (ասենք՝ մորուքով էլ), աշխատել եմ մոտավորապես նույն դիտանկյունից նկարվել: Վերջին երկու նկարների մեջ մի շաբաթվա տարբերություն կա. հիմա մի շաբաթ էլ ա անցել :ՃՃ: Առաջին նկարս մի վեթ-յոթ տարի առաջվա ա, ինչքան հիշում եմ: Հա, երեք նկարներում էլ նույն քաշի եմ :


Էն երրորդ նկարի տղեն ընկերս ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ

Ժող, ի՞նչ սարքավորում, կամ ի՞նչ մեթոդներ եք օգտագործում, որ օրինակ Զաքար-ի մորուքի նման մորուքը միշտ նույն երկարության պահեք։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող, ի՞նչ սարքավորում, կամ ի՞նչ մեթոդներ եք օգտագործում, որ օրինակ Զաքար-ի մորուքի նման մորուքը միշտ նույն երկարության պահեք։


http://bfy.tw/1Fuc  :Jpit:   :Jpit:   :Jpit:

----------

Զաքար (12.08.2015)

----------


## Արամ

> http://bfy.tw/1Fuc


Մերսի Ներս ջան, որ չես ալարել իմ տեղը գուգլել ես։ 
Կոնկրետ ինչ որ մոդել, ֆիրմա կա, որ նախընտրում եք, օգտագործում եք, կարճ ասած որ փորձված բան ա։

Հ․Գ․ սրա տեղը գիտեմ ՝ http://bfy.tw/1GmF

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մերսի Ներս ջան, որ չես ալարել իմ տեղը գուգլել ես։ 
> Կոնկրետ ինչ որ մոդել, ֆիրմա կա, որ նախընտրում եք, օգտագործում եք, կարճ ասած որ փորձված բան ա։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ սրա տեղը գիտեմ ՝ http://bfy.tw/1GmF


Հա լավ մի նեղվի։ ՈՒղղակի էս սայթը շատ եմ սիրում  :Jpit: 

Ես սրանից ունեմ http://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/QT4021_63/with-zoomring 

Էն մեջտեղի մանուշակագույն օղակը պտտում սանրի մասը բարձրանում իջնում ա տարբեր երկարության համար։ 9 դիրք ունի‎։ ՈՒրիշ համեմատելու բան չունեմ։ ՈՒ ահագին էժան էի առել, մոտ 25 դոլարի կարգի։

----------

Արամ (13.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Մկրատից լավը չկա: Բայց հեշտ չի:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ժող, ի՞նչ սարքավորում, կամ ի՞նչ մեթոդներ եք օգտագործում, որ օրինակ Զաքար-ի մորուքի նման մորուքը միշտ նույն երկարության պահեք։


Ես էլ սրանից ունեմ, ահագին էլ էժան եմ առել, ինչքան հիշում եմ՝ 20,000-ից ցածր, կարծեմ՝ Մաշտոցի վրայի AG-ից:

----------

Արամ (13.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Արամ, դրանցից առնելուց Կասյանի վրա վարսավիրների խանութ կա, էնտեղի Grand Candy-ի կողքերն ա ընկնում: Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, ամենամեծ տեսականին էնտեղ էր, ու գոնե իմ գնացած ժամանակ հասկացող մարդիկ կային, լավ խորհուրդներ էին տալիս (մազի էս տեսակի համար էս ա հարմար տարբերակից սկսած): 

Ես էլ իմից եմ գոհ, դրանով համ մորուքս եմ մշակում, համ էլ մեկ-մեկ որ հավեսս տալիս ա՝ մազերս: Բայց քանի որ ուրիշ բան չեմ փորձել ու համեմատության մեջ չեմ կարող գրել, իսկի չեմ էլ ասի ինչ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Արամ (13.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ կողքի մասերը թրաշելը ես սրանով եմ անում.



Ինձ դրանով ավելի հարմար ա, քան էս տիպի բաներով.



Սրանցով երբեմն սահմանը սխալ եմ հասկանում, չեմ կարողանում իմ ուզած մասերը վերցնել: Իսկ էդ իմ ասածով շատ ճկուն ա ստացվում: Չնայած սկզբնական շրջանում կարող ա էնքան անսովոր լինի, որ վիզ-միզ կտրես  :Jpit:

----------

Areg ak (13.08.2015), Աթեիստ (13.08.2015), Հայկօ (13.08.2015)

----------


## Smokie

Արյա՜, ո՞նց էի մոռացել, որ մինչև էս թեմայի բացվելը ակումբում արդեն «գովազդվել էր» փրչոտ Smokie-ն :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ

http://www.panasonic.com/ru/consumer...s/er-gb40.html

Սրանից եմ առել, Զիգզագից։ Շատ լավն ա։

----------

John (03.11.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> http://www.panasonic.com/ru/consumer...s/er-gb40.html
> 
> Սրանից եմ առել, Զիգզագից։ Շատ լավն ա։


Տնաշեն, դու էլ հո զիգզագը չե՞ս, գինը գրի ։)

----------

Արամ (09.11.2015), Հայկօ (03.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես սրանից էի պատվիրել ebay-ով, $35 նստեց վրես, ձրի shipping-ով: Հայկօյի ու Ներսեսինի պես թիթիզ ֆունկցիաներ չունի, մենակ չոր ժամանակ կարելի ա օգտագործել ու մազերը մեջը չի հավաքում, բայց սանրը մինչև 12մմ երկարություն ապահովում ա, զարյադկան էլ բավականին երկար ա պահում, երեք ամսում երկու անգամ եմ զարյադկի դրել:

----------


## Արամ

> Տնաշեն, դու էլ հո զիգզագը չե՞ս, գինը գրի ։)


 :Jpit:  35 հազար, ոնց որ, չեմ հիշում ))

----------


## My World My Space

Մի հատ էլ ես եմ առել, սպասում եմ, որ հենց թոշակի անցնեմ, օգտագործեմ….  :Sad:   :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հատ էլ ես եմ առել, սպասում եմ, որ հենց թոշակի անցնեմ, օգտագործեմ….


Սպիտակ մորուքն էլ ա լավ բան, ոչինչ  :Jpit:

----------

My World My Space (02.03.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> «Արու առյուծը պտի բաշ ունենա»


շատ հզոր էր՝ քեֆս բերեց )))

ես էլ եմ պահում ու միակ մինուսն էնա, որ, երբ պատահումա ոտքով եմ շրջում, փողոցում ավելի ու ավելի շատ են թարս նայում՝ ամեն մի նոր ահաբեկիչների գործողությունից հետո..
բայց դե հիմա էտա՝ մորուքի նկատմամբ սերն էլա զոհեր պահանջում ))

----------


## Գաղթական

թեման ամբողջությամբ կարդացի:

նենց տպավորությունա, որ ոչ թե մորուք ունեցողներն են ալարում սափրվել, այլ՝ չունեցողներն են ալարում պահել՝ խուսափելով խնամքից ))

----------

